# Timelapse de cúmulo-nimbo - 22-10-2015 - Funchal



## hfernandes (27 Out 2015 às 23:49)

Boa noite caros colegas,

Quero deixar o link para um timelapse captado por mim no passado dia 22-10-2015 (o dia da tempestade eléctrica na Madeira), o desenvolvimento de uma nuvem que eu julgo ser uma cúmulo-nimbo.


----------



## StormRic (28 Out 2015 às 03:47)

hfernandes disse:


> o desenvolvimento de uma nuvem que eu julgo ser uma cúmulo-nimbo.



 É de facto uma cumulonimbus, belo vídeo!


----------



## hfernandes (28 Out 2015 às 08:02)

Obrigado, gastei a bateria da máquina neste timelapse sem imaginar o que viria depois, mas valeu a pena!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Out 2015 às 10:30)

Uma dica: para a próxima diminui o intervalo entre fotos e aumenta os fps para que o efeito seja mais fluido! Mas bom trabalho!


----------

